# OSX 10.5 "Sabertooth"



## cq107 (May 16, 2005)

Continuing on a theme of cats, why not the badest of them all to duke it out with Longhorn? 
 
(of course this isn't official, but I think it would make for a pretty cool name)


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 16, 2005)

nah, i would go with Lion or Liger  ::ha:: thats what i'm waiting for OS X 10.9 Liger

Make Napolean Dynamite happy!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 16, 2005)

Heh... my vote's for Lion.

On a side note, a Liger sure looks like it could whoop a Lion's ass:
http://www.tigers-animal-actors.com/about/liger/liger.html


----------



## JetwingX (May 17, 2005)

Why not just do a transition to Lion
10.6 Tigon
10.7 Liger
10.8 Lion


----------



## King Shrek (May 17, 2005)

Save the best for last.  Lion should be used for version 10.9.  

The Sabertooth is extinct so even though it's a cool sounding name I don't think it'll work for OS X.  ::alien::


----------



## Mikuro (May 17, 2005)

Ligers are freaks of nature that are way too big for their own good. So unless 10.5 is going to require 2 gigs of RAM and a 3GHz dual-core CPU (y'know, like Longhorn), I just don't think Liger would be a fitting name.  And I don't think the image of a monster that's literally ancient history is much better, personally.

They shouldn't have rushed to something so pedestrian as Tiger so soon. Cougar would've made a good name (and, IIRC, they got it trademarked), but it'd seem too much like a step down from "Tiger", so I don't think it's an option anymore. I think it's Lion or nothing for 10.5, and then they need to find a new theme.

I nominate pastries. Everyone loves Mac OS X Pie!


----------



## Lycander (May 17, 2005)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> Ligers are freaks of nature that are way too big for their own good.


I think you're being a little harsh. Ligers are a cross breed of Tigers and Lions. People made them breed, but out in the wild that would never happen.

They're "freaks" of nature because they were engineered by Man. So watch where you put the blame.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 17, 2005)

Liger sounds like a poorly made up name. because it is.


----------



## Pengu (May 17, 2005)

ok. how can it be that a hunting killing machine is TOO big? tell me what an 8-foot long tiger can do that a 12-foot liger can't??? (they get to 900 pounds. that's 400 kilos!!!)


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 17, 2005)

squeeze through small gaps


----------



## cfleck (May 17, 2005)

Sit on limbs that hold 800 pounds.


----------



## MnM (May 17, 2005)

To me it should go 10.5 lion and 10.6 liger. But liger does sound like a weak name even though thats one powerful cat. Maybe it will be 10.5 Lion and then we switch to birds..


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 17, 2005)

10.6 Sparrow


----------



## fryke (May 17, 2005)

We probably won't hear much about 10.5 in the coming months, anyway. Apple wants developers to concentrate on Tiger. And that's a good move, too. If 10.5 comes in this new 1.5 year cycle Apple's been touting, we're looking at a release at the end of 2006 (when Longhorn comes around). So it might just be that we won't hear much about it until WWDC 2006.


----------



## gerbick (May 17, 2005)

Sabretooth?  I can't wait until Marvel Comics decide to sue on this one.

I vote for Ocelot.  Lion should come out when Longhorn comes out.


----------



## MacFreak (May 17, 2005)

10.4.1 will last maybe 5 years till 10.5. Its too early talk about 10.5.


----------



## fryke (May 17, 2005)

10.5 will come out when Longhorn comes out, gerbick. Unless you were being sarcastic and meant that Longhorn will never come out. Or at least some more years later than (now) expected.


----------



## texanpenguin (May 18, 2005)

There are plenty of other good big cats.

We've had Puma, Cheetah, Jaguar, Panther, Tiger. There's still Lynx, Bobcat, Cougar, Ocelot, Lion, etc., etc.

Sabretooth is always bad because it's spelled differently in European and U.S. English.


----------



## Mikuro (May 18, 2005)

Pengu said:
			
		

> ok. how can it be that a hunting killing machine is TOO big? tell me what an 8-foot long tiger can do that a 12-foot liger can't??? (they get to 900 pounds. that's 400 kilos!!!)


Easy: hunt enough food to sustain itself. The Liger's unnatural size would make it very hard to survive in the wild, because it requires insane amounts of food to keep going. I imagine it wouldn't be as fast as a Tiger, either, which would make hunting even a reasonable amount of food more difficult.

Mother nature knows her stuff  there's a reason normal cats have inhibitor genes.

P.S. I watch way too much Animal Planet.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 18, 2005)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> There are plenty of other good big cats.
> 
> We've had Puma, Cheetah, Jaguar, Panther, Tiger. There's still Lynx, Bobcat, Cougar, Ocelot, Lion, etc., etc.
> 
> Sabretooth is always bad because it's spelled differently in European and U.S. English.



but tiger is the biggest of all the cats (yes, i know, natural ones).  and the lion is the king of the animal kingdom. so anything else would be a step backward - name me a technology company that wants to promote an image of back-pedalling...?  what a silly thread.

i still like MacOSX birds - 10.6 Pidgeon


----------



## kainjow (May 18, 2005)

I think they should stick with rodents: Mac OS X Hamster


----------



## Pengu (May 18, 2005)

> there's a reason normal cats have inhibitor genes.



Yes. Because lions live in Prides, and the female mates with each male, all of whose genes are coded to make a bigger stronger lion (survival of the fittest). hence, the female inhibits their growth (to enable more young to be born, by counter-acting the male genes)

Tigers live solitary lives, and a female only mates with one male. hence, no inhibiting. 

and i find it hard to believe a 400+ kilo, 3.6 meter beast like that, can't find 10 or 15 kilos of meat in a day.

anywho. i'm voting for Mac OS X tit-mouse.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 18, 2005)

ah, a very democratic combining of the bird/rodent monikers. nice


----------



## Scottfab (May 18, 2005)

10.5 will surely be Meercat. It's a type of cat... I think.


----------



## JetwingX (May 18, 2005)

meercat is a rodent (think Timon in the lion king)


----------



## Cat (May 18, 2005)

What about the bobcat? Think about it: Mac OS X Bobcat. Sounds good, no?


----------



## mw84 (May 18, 2005)

OS X Tomcat, I like Topcat too though . Anything sounds better than Longhorn, sounds like some kinda pornstars sirname, Rick Longhorn.


----------



## gerbick (May 18, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> 10.5 will come out when Longhorn comes out, gerbick. Unless you were being sarcastic and meant that Longhorn will never come out. Or at least some more years later than (now) expected.



definitely being sarcastic 

but Longhorn with Avalon, WinFS, and the rest of the technologies won't be around for a while.  WinFS is looking like it'll be delivered almost a full year after initial release.


----------



## Qion (May 18, 2005)

mw84 said:
			
		

> OS X Tomcat, I like Topcat too though . Anything sounds better than Longhorn, sounds like some kinda pornstars sirname, Rick Longhorn.



I agree. Whats up with Longhorn, honestly? I think the geeks in the NumberCrunching division of Microsoft (who also head the design department) had one too many Hot-Pockets. 

Rick Longhorn lmao....


----------



## riccbhard (May 18, 2005)

"Rick Longhorn" ^ LOL


----------



## mdnky (May 19, 2005)

Qion said:
			
		

> I agree. Whats up with Longhorn, honestly? I think the geeks in the NumberCrunching division of Microsoft (who also head the design department) had one too many Hot-Pockets.



No worse than their other newly announced OS...Eiger.  Supposed to be a stripped down version of XP for old hardware (Win95, Win98 era machines) popular in businesses, government, and schools.


----------



## fryke (May 19, 2005)

I'm strongly for removing those codenames from the final products. What's _really_ wrong with calling it "Mac OS X 10.5" or, even better: "Mac OS 10.5"?

Those cats' names have nothing to do with what's inside the box. I sure prefer cats to dogs or other animals (Longhorn? Really?! Anyone prefers that?), but what does that have to do with my choice of operating systems?

There sure is a pattern, and it's certainly marketing that is the reason for giving the OS versions cats' names. But there are days when I think that Apple, instead of creating the next big hit like the iPod or the Macintosh is just thinking about how to come up with a Tiger fur desktop picture, another way to lure people into adopting .Mac and probably a whole division of Apple is finding ways to fill the list of 150 or 200 new features in the next big cat, possibly without really having to code a line.

So here's my plea. Call it Mac OS 10.5, please. And put the money in making it a good operating system instead.


----------



## Mikuro (May 19, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> I'm strongly for removing those codenames from the final products. What's _really_ wrong with calling it "Mac OS X 10.5" or, even better: "Mac OS 10.5"?


Hear, hear!

I think the main reason Apple "officialized" their cat codenames was because of the ridiculous (not to mention nonsensical) title "Mac OS X 10.1" (nonsensical because if it's a version of Mac OS _X_, then it should be version 1.1, and if it's a version of Mac OS, the "X" is completely out of place). Personally I always hated Apple's choice of using the roman numeral 10. It makes everyone call it "Mac OS Ex", and necessitates obnoxious versioning systems. I think some geeks at Apple thought it'd be a neat pun, since it's Uni*x* based and came from Ne*X*T.

I definitely prefer "Mac OS X Tiger" to "Mac OS X version 10.4", but both kind of make me want to smack someone at Apple.


I'm still not sure how I feel about Squaresoft's sequel to Final Fantasy X called....Final Fantasy X-2 (pronounced "Final Fantasy Ten two"). But that's another matter entirely.


----------



## lnoelstorr (May 19, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> I'm strongly for removing those codenames from the final products. What's _really_ wrong with calling it "Mac OS X 10.5" or, even better: "Mac OS 10.5"?



Max OS X.VI

?


----------



## Lycander (May 19, 2005)

If Apple decided to call the next version of their OS "Sally" would that stop anyone from using it?


----------



## riccbhard (May 19, 2005)

It would be strange using an OS called "Sally". I'd probably wait until the next Mac OS.


----------



## Lycander (May 19, 2005)

Why? Wasn't "Lisa" a code name once upon a time?


----------



## kainjow (May 19, 2005)

Lisa was the actual computer. Isn't Steve's daughter named Lisa (no I'm not a stalker )


----------



## Scottfab (May 19, 2005)

I find it easier to just call it Tiger. And I do also say "OS Ex 10 point 4"


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 19, 2005)

i thought it WAS Mak Oss Ecks.

i mean thats what it says


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 19, 2005)

Heh... "Mac Oh Ess Ten."

Damn those roman numerals.


----------



## Aeronyth (May 19, 2005)

It's supposed to be used as a roman numeral...but it's pretty retarded to say 

"Mac OS Ten Ten Point Four."

hence "Mac OS Ten Tiger"


----------



## Scottfab (May 19, 2005)

"oh ess ex" just sounds better imho.


----------



## texanpenguin (May 20, 2005)

I've always called it "oh ess ecks" because it rolls off the tongue. And it's also what I've been calling it since well before it was released and people just knew it was what was coming after 9.

You'll never hear Jobs call it X though; always pronounces it "ten".


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 20, 2005)

I'm gonna start calling Windows XP, "Windows icks-puh!"


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 20, 2005)

actually that's a good point.  while we have something silly like MacOS X 10.4 Tiger, at least we don't have 95 (which nearly came out in 96), 98SE (the first edition was incredibly buggy, even by windows standards) Me (!!) or XP (two random letters that is close to, but not exactly the same as to get sued, as MaxOS X) which they justify as being eXPerience. now they have Rick Longhorn.

twaddle


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2005)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> I've always called it "oh ess ecks" because it rolls off the tongue. And it's also what I've been calling it since well before it was released and people just knew it was what was coming after 9.
> 
> You'll never hear Jobs call it X though; always pronounces it "ten".



I guess there was the fear that people would hear "Mac OhSex". ::ha:: 

Regardless, I think Mac Oh Es Ecks would have been a better pronunciation, emphasizing the fact that it is a UNIX OS.  I guess Jobs wanted to keep the numeration progression continuous instead of starting over with a 1.0 designation.  But of course, since it's all basically new, it should really be considered 1.x.  Whatever...


----------



## Qion (May 20, 2005)

or XP (two random letters that is close to said:
			
		

> That reminds me, what does "XP" stand for, anyway???


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 20, 2005)

Absolutely, positively nothing.  From Microsoft's own mouth.  Can't provide a link, but I remember Microsoft stating that XP doesn't stand for anything.


----------



## g/re/p (May 20, 2005)

How about:

"Mac OS X Phoenix"  

or 

"Mac OS X Gryphon" ?


----------



## Qion (May 20, 2005)

I think that those sound too ummm... lets see... Harry Potter'esque?


----------



## Mikuro (May 20, 2005)

The "XP" in Windows XP is actually a smiley. It's supposed to look like the expression someone makes after taking a sip of spoiled milk  eyes pulled together, toungue stuck out. It's properly pronounced "Windows...BLEAGH!" You have to admire Microsoft's honesty in their naming system. Windows Me was perfect, too, except that most people didn't know it was named by an angry drunk carjacker, so they had no way of knowing who "me" was or how he or she was similar to the OS.


----------



## texanpenguin (May 21, 2005)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> The "XP" in Windows XP is actually a smiley. ... It's properly pronounced "Windows...BLEAGH!"



HA!


----------



## Pengu (May 21, 2005)

I know it's an old joke, but if you combine Windows CE (the old name for Windows mobile), add Windows ME, and then top it off with Windows NT, you get

Windows CEMENT

Heh. http://www.geocities.com/rcwoolley/mscement2.png


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 21, 2005)

they said at the time that it stood for Windows eXPerience.  which is quite silly.  love the Windows Bleugh! though... brilliant


----------



## HomunQlus (May 22, 2005)

How about

*Mac OS X "The Lion King" 10.9*


----------



## riccbhard (May 31, 2005)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> Windows Me was perfect, too, except that most people didn't know it was named by an angry drunk carjacker, so they had no way of knowing who "me" was or how he or she was similar to the OS.



LOL!!  

Windows...BLEAGH!

EDIT: Hehe. My post created the 8th page for this thread.


----------



## Trendkill (May 31, 2005)

how about mac osx : poacher [as in an elephant hunter]

to battle the longhorn, theyll both be released at the same time?


----------

